# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  برنامج صيانة نوكيا5130x

## Shamseldeen Victory

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## خالدفون

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hanino_12

بارك الله فيك

----------


## السماوي55

*رائع جدا حبيبي الغالي بارك الله بيك وننتظر جديدك *

----------


## ابو ساره

نتظر منك اكثر واكثر حبيبى

----------

